# A closer look at the AKC Senior Hunt Test



## Weber Retriever Club (Jul 10, 2013)

Here is info and a video regarding the specifics of an AKC Senior Hunt test.

http://weberretrievers.com/for-memberstraining-tips.html

Thanks,

WRRC


----------

